
14 terabytes of code: Spaces or Tabs? - modeless
https://medium.com/@hoffa/400-000-github-repositories-1-billion-files-14-terabytes-of-code-spaces-or-tabs-7cfe0b5dd7fd
======
uniclaude
For those who don't want to waste time debating this, if you use vim, you can
just use tabs all the time and configure the expandtab, tabstop and shiftwidth
settings to fit with the project you're working with.

This way, no matter the preference of the organization you're dealing with,
you'll be able to use your muscle memory and forget about this spaces vs tabs
war. It also helps you not to care about the 2 vs 4 vs 8 spaces debate. Just
input tabs, set the right shiftwidth, and your code will lint ok!

edit: This is not a "VIM IS BEST" comment, I'm sure other text editors and
IDEs have similar options, but I can't comment as vim is what I use.

------
jmnicolas
And there I thought the majority was always right ...

------
geekingreen
I guess that means spaces win

